# Can Pheasants Survive in GA?



## jeeptastic (Jan 14, 2005)

Can chinese ringneck pheasants survive in the wild here in northeast GA? 
Is it legal to buy, raise and release them in GA?
How hard is it to raise them? 
How fast will they reproduce in the wild and is it worth it?
When when the season be to hunt them? 


I had the thought of buying some chicks, raising them and setting them free around where I live to hunt later? Is this a stupid idea? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jan 14, 2005)

They will live and survive in the wild ; they just won't reproduce. I 'm pretty sure it is legal to buy, raise , and release .


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 14, 2005)

They will survive until they become a meal for a hungry coyote or fox. Um Um good!!


----------



## Mac (Jan 14, 2005)

*I have seen them in Carrol Cty*

On the side of the road, near Hog Liver hunting per.

Help feed the coyota and dogs.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 14, 2005)

In general I would assume the release/introduction of ANY non-native speicies would be illegal.  "Shooting preserves" have ben permitted and such to adhere to health concerns etc... which gives them legal permission to release, for shooting, the birds they do.  I don't why the proper habitat here in Georgia with proper protection from predators wouldn't support a breeding population of pheasants, but I don't think the two wild quail we have left would like it.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Toffy (Jan 14, 2005)

*GeauxLSU is core rect*

He is right about the rules on raise-and-release and the other stuff he said (in THIS post).
I may be wrong here but I think there is some mineral needed for egg formation that is absent in much of the southeast. Parts of Texas have it and exotic Asian ringneck pheasants have fared well there. But naturally-reproducing populations of pheasants in Georgia is not possible.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 14, 2005)

Networker said:
			
		

> He is right about the rules on raise-and-release and the other stuff he said (in THIS post).


  
Now Steve,  a sensitive guy would take that personally!   
Never heard the eggshell info.  Good stuff.
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## JohnMac (Jan 14, 2005)

*humidity*

I've heard that the humidity interferes with the eggs also


----------



## shotgun (Jan 14, 2005)

Two Things Come To Mind. One Is The Heat Which Is Big Factor With The Humidity. The Other Is Being Raised In Captivity They Do Not Get To Eat Insect Etc And Thus Have Not Way To Get Oil In Their Feathers So When It Rains Real Hard They Will Drown. (same  As Quail) You Also Need Alot Of Room They Are Like Quail They Will Eat One Another And Fight. We Raised 50 One Time In A Chicken House. They Will Lay But We Never Set The Eggs. The Best Way Is To Get Some Good Fertile Eggs And Put Them Under A Setting Hen And Let Her Raise Them For You.


----------



## jeeptastic (Jan 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the input. I guess there is no reason to waste money then. Also, I learned way too much on this thread.


----------

